# Looking for my 'first bean' recommendations



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi

I'm looking to purchase some freshly roasted coffee beans from an online retailer for the first time. I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations.

I enjoy chocolaty, buttery, caramel notes, and dislike citrus/fruity tones.

Thanks,


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes

There is also a discount code for them if you search the forum.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember my 'first bean' fondly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-estate-washed-bourbon


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Simply put, look for south american beans, but always read the tasting notes on sites...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Another vote for Coffee Compass. You won't go far wrong with them. Try Brighton lanes first and that should give you and idea where to go next.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats the one DFK swears by from them, the ones with the beans from java in?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jampit.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats the beast.

I am working my way through my own roasted Brazil/MM blend, this hits the tasting notes your after if you can find it, real thick, buttery choccy smoky tasting shot.

You could pick up a bag of MM and brazil and blend, just go light on the MM, say 20% and work your way up to meet what your looking for in the cup


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Brighton lanes for me too, easy going and nice, the no3 mystery coffee just now is really nice too


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

risky said:


> Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes
> 
> There is also a discount code for them if you search the forum.


+1 for that

Also you can call Richard at CC and chat to him and he'll happily listen to what you like and make suggestions. Yiu might even get lucky and get a few samples if you place an order


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Please can someone Pm me the code?


----------

